# Life With Nelwin



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a new comic I'm writing and drawing.

I'd love your opinions and thoughts. 
I have 2 running right now, 

Life With Nelwin Reboot 
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/378427/life-with-nelwin-reboot-01
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/378470/life-with-nelwin-reboot-02
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/385153/life-with-nelwin-reboot-03
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/388613/life-with-nelwin-reboot-04
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/403144/life-with-nelwin-reboot-05
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/408887/life-with-nelwin-reboot-06
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/416029/life-with-nelwin-reboot-07

Life With Nelwin, Alvin Vs Nelwin 
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/231754/life-with-nelwin-2013-01
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/378459/life-with-nelwin-2013-02
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/385395/life-with-nelwin-2013-03
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/388754/life-with-nelwin-2013-04

Working on the next page right now of the Alvin VS Nelwin one. 
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/420520/wip-lifewithnelwin-alvin-vs-nelwin-05

Anyways, thank you for your time. 
I will be updating these as I am able between Commissions or work. 

I hope you smile or maybe Laugh, if so please let me know I'm on track with the comedy and such.

Be aware I am still learning comics, so the style kinda changes as I learn do and dont's of making them. 
The Life With Nelwin Reboot also has a sample of how bad I was years back, heh


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2014)

Just finished Page 5 of the -Alvin VS Nelwin- Saga
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12609188/


Once again thank you for your time and reading.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 30, 2014)

A new page of, Life With Nelwin Reboot.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12625729/


----------



## Charrio (Feb 1, 2014)

Preview of, Life With Nelwin (Alvin VS Nelwin) Page6
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12640289/


----------



## Charrio (Feb 2, 2014)

Page 6 Of, Life With Nelwin (Alvin VS Nelwin)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12647447/


----------



## Charrio (Feb 2, 2014)

Page 9 of, Life With Nelwin Reboot.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12649405/


----------



## Charrio (Feb 6, 2014)

Page 7 of Life With Nelwin (Alvin VS Nelwin)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12681493/


----------

